# Error 311 Hard Drive G-Force Pressure Sensor



## anon77205 (Sep 28, 2008)

Long story short...

My cat knocked my 722 off the shelf and it landed 1.5 feet below.

This caused the 311 error stating that my HD would no longer record.

I called Dish Network, and it is under warranty, and they are sending a replacement.

I almost s*** myself though when they said "we will replace this for free unless it is determined that damage caused by the user has occurred."

I opened up the DVR carefully to insure no internal connectors had come loose, thus dooming my situation.

Everything was in place and flawless, including all tamper proof foil seals.

The outside is also flawless, minus the fact I tried to peal the warning sticker off of the unit when I received it and it only half came off :nono2: 

My question is, will they attempt to charge me for a new unit?

Is there a pressure sensor located within or on the outside of the hard drive, below the solid metal cage that I can not see?

If so, couldn't I always argue someone at UPS dropped the box and tripped the sensor during return shipment... not my overzealous cat?

Anyone who can explain the chances that they don't refund my money or the existence/nonexistence of a pressure type g-force sensor, please reply... you will make my day.

I am aware that hard drives fail quite often on their own with no real cause. It happens to computer all the time. 

But, I'm poor as hell and can't afford a new box at $400+ or to cancel my two year contract.

Thanks for the help! :eek2:


----------



## anon77205 (Sep 28, 2008)

someone has to have ripped one of these down to the bones!

I know that an electronic pressure sensor would be expensive, although they do make them...

A pressure sticker would make more sense, and it would be located on the top of the drive, below the metal cage. 

I'd open it myself but a tamper seal keeps me from doing this... after all the entire point is that I get a free replacement!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I doubt that they would be able to tell that your cat knocked it off. That being said that is until the tamper proof seal was broken to open it up and look and see what it looked like on the inside. I would not have done that. Just send it back and play dumb if anything is asked, but if it looks good I am sure that will do. When you get the new one I would find something a little stronger to put it on than whatever you had it on, something broad enough that a cat could not knock it off of.


----------

